# names to go with neve?



## Vicyi

Anyone have opinions on names that go with Neve?


----------



## country_girl8

neve mae
neve marie
neve lily
neve rose


----------



## Babyhopes

I have a Neamh Elisabeth ( spelling means heaven in gaelic but it is pronounced the same as neve)

I think a longer middle name suits as the Neve is short and can't be shortened, all depends on you last name though x


----------



## readyforbaby

I like Neve Elizabeth. Some other longer names are - 
Josephine
Clementine
Amelia
Caroline
Katherine
Alessandra
Imogen

I guess it depends on the length of your last name and the way it all flows.


----------



## Vicyi

Yeah the last name is 2 syllables so i think id deffo need a longer middle name. Also my DD has 2 middle names so really looking for 2 that go with it! :S


----------



## kirsty89

neve-rae


----------



## Pyrrhic

I have to admit I am not a fan of 'Neve' as I read it like Nee-vie. It's a beautiful name as Niamh and not one person has ever had trouble saying it in RL when they've seen it written down. I wouldn't make up a spelling of a traditional name if you're worried people might not be able to say it. It's a lovely, unusual name and who cares if some people can't pronounce it :lol:

I agree with whoever said longer names suit Niamh, but you could get away with a shorter middle name if you have two names.

My daughter's name is Niamh Elizabeth Rose but we also considered Margaret Grace or Alice Ann.


----------



## JessiHD

rafwife said:


> I have to admit I am not a fan of 'Neve' as I read it like Nee-vie. It's a beautiful name as Niamh and not one person has ever had trouble saying it in RL when they've seen it written down. I wouldn't make up a spelling of a traditional name if you're worried people might not be able to say it. It's a lovely, unusual name and who cares if some people can't pronounce it :lol:
> 
> I agree with whoever said longer names suit Niamh, but you could get away with a shorter middle name if you have two names.
> 
> My daughter's name is Niamh Elizabeth Rose but we also considered Margaret Grace or Alice Ann.

I agree. Niamh is a beautiful name but the spelling 'Neve' makes me cringe a bit. I like:
Niamh Siobhan
Niamh Erin
Niamh Abigail
Niamh Adele
Niamh Rosalie
Niamh Elizabeth
Niamh Marie
Niamh Charlotte


----------



## Vicyi

Neve is a real name
The girl's name Neve \n(e)-ve\ is a variant of Neva (Latin), and the meaning of Neve is "snow" not Niamh: Gaelic name derived from niamh (bright)
We are going for a weather name so i prefer the Neve spelling.


----------



## Pyrrhic

I didn't mean to step on your toes at all, but be careful about looking at baby names websites to pick names. Some of them don't exist, or are incorrect.

The meaning is lovely though, especially for a winter baby :)


----------



## embo216

I like the spelling of Neve babes :hugs: x


----------



## Vicyi

Thanks hun!


----------



## mummypeanut

My freind made up her childs name out of thin air....she misread and name in a book and liked the mistake she had created so named her daughter it. Its a beautiful name....Dont be too worried about names being 'proper'...as long as it means something to you then thats all that matters

I love someone elses suggestion Neve Adele


----------



## LB&bump

rafwife said:


> I have to admit I am not a fan of 'Neve' as I read it like Nee-vie. It's a beautiful name as Niamh and not one person has ever had trouble saying it in RL when they've seen it written down. I wouldn't make up a spelling of a traditional name if you're worried people might not be able to say it. It's a lovely, unusual name and who cares if some people can't pronounce it :lol:
> 
> I agree with whoever said longer names suit Niamh, but you could get away with a shorter middle name if you have two names.
> 
> *My daughter's name is Niamh Elizabeth Rose *but we also considered Margaret Grace or Alice Ann.


My daughter is also called Niamh Elizabeth - good choice lol :thumbup:

I think a more flowing name goes well with Niamh/Neve, some short names can sound a bit harsh iykwim. Elizabeth, Amelia, Emily go well in my opinion.


----------



## Vicyi

I already have an Amelia. Lol


----------

